# blue se-r



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?...3&US=0&collid=48769391403&photoid=79769391403


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY ILL--damn here I am thinking I should get my ride painted blue to be different

sr20--wuts next for the ride


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

thanks bro, just need to get rims and it lowered.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20powr said:


> *just need to get rims and it lowered. *



yup


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I came bac on this thread to sweat the blue on your ride alittle more and I realized U gotta a whole album.

I like the way u and your crew set that up--I gotta do sumting like this for my club--Ill sticker design 2

BTW IMO U got the phattest ride in the crew even without the drop and rims


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

thanks bro, now i just need a 2" drop and some rims. My crew is pretty tight and i think its tight that i'm og and have the only se-r on the team, not like everyone and their mother with acuras and hondas(ugh)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

my thoughts exactly---its the almost the same with me and my crew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it is possible to drop 2 " on 17 inch rims and rubber?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

if you decide to sell your rims, let me know.....oh yeah, tight ride


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

17" rims and 2" drop is totally possible.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How about 18" rims and a 1.5 - 2.0 drop?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think the tires may rub


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

sr20powr said:


> *thanks bro, now i just need a 2" drop and some rims. My crew is pretty tight and i think its tight that i'm og and have the only se-r on the team, not like everyone and their mother with acuras and hondas(ugh) *


My crew is really tight - small but tight. Best bud is a Honda man -got no respect until he drove my car after I started modding it. Now, I get much love. He no longer wants a piece of the little SE-R.

Tight blue ride, man. But I'm staying true to form - Black Mood, Black Car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

*17" rims and 2" drop is totally possible. *[/QUOTE]

Yeah, even the 18" are possible - just do the math of offset, rim width, tire profile. On a 200SX, I just try to stay in similar proportions to a 205/50-15 or a 195/55-15. That way, I know the overall cylinder of wheel & tire won't cause rubbing, unless you get the wrong offset on the wheel.

Good luck, though...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey .. 

isnt the 18 rims usually in 5 lugs and not 4 ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Usually, but not always. There are even 4-lug 19" wheels availably if you're so inclined. Matt4Nissan has/had a set of 18"s on his SE-R.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

All I know is my rims come in tomorrow and they are 18X7 Konigs and they are Multi 4 lug.
damn damn damn, you dont even know how tight my car is gonna look, the rims are silver and they match my car exact.
I will definately leave some pics for ya'll to drool over.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

whats teamERA? just courios. but looks sausy tho


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

^^^^Thats the name of his car club......."saucy"-- um yeah ok,,,lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Sr20 canyou say "rice" 10 times really fast?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

sr21lbmonster said:


> *Sr20 canyou say "rice" 10 times really fast? *



at least i post pics of my car and not just talk about you're bad ass sentra and about these races that you had with nothing to back it up with. PROVE ME WRONG DUMBASS!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I aint got nothing to prove to you loser, but can you say "rice" 20 times really fast? 

I dont need everyone to see what my car looks like and i dont you should too because the paint is way over the top, what does that give you 5-10 hp for being more ricey>?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA wuts going on here guyz.....

sr21: I usually enjoy your stories-they're actually pretty entertainig....(;

BUT I was one of the first to drool over sr20's ride I think its far from rice---

It sounds like theirs a little personal BEEF going on here....TAKEITEZ


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Off the list plz*

sr21lbmonster and sr20powr.... take the feud off the list and into PM if you wish. Don't clutter up the boards with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *WHOA wuts going on here guyz.....
> 
> sr21: I usually enjoy your stories-they're actually pretty entertainig....(;
> 
> ...


yeah that dude really is a dumbass, thanks bro for your comments on my car, that was the first time someone stated that my car is "rice" but i dont care. Maybe if he posted something about his car not just these amazing kill stories then my attitude towards him would change(not likely to happen).peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Is that adonized blue?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

nah, its mercedes benz bahama blue metallic.bling bling baby


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

Not trying to start anything here, but, Yeah I agree... it's on the ricey/nicey side...

I much prefer the racey/simple side... 

Here's an example you guys can burn if you want... It's my Honduh... I know I know. This is a Nissan forum... I just don't have any pics of my Sentra yet...

Sleeper Baby!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

SE-R Kid said:


> *Here's an example you guys can burn if you want... It's my Honduh... I know I know. This is a Nissan forum... I just don't have any pics of my Sentra yet...*



So, nothing wrong in my book with a clean Honda. Nice setup.  Post some pics of your SE-R when you get the chance. Keep up the nice automotive work!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

nice work on the se-r i love the blue. Also nice honda very rare to


----------

